# 1999 altima helppppp



## Diamondnissan (May 18, 2014)

Ok so two things 
I need to know how to change the shift knob to a custom one I've tried twisting counter clock wise with pliers I've tried pulling it I don't know what to do!!!

And I need to know how to replace the pedals to a custom set the original is just not appealing to me and I can't find any bolts


----------

